# Reloading data for Barnes bullets



## Stroker (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to experiment reloading some of the Barnes 80 gr TTSX for my 243. Can I use the reloading data from a new Hornady reloading manual for normal 80gr 243 loads or do I the Barnes reloading manual?


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't load Barnes or any other solids, but using standard jacketed data ain't something I'd do.

Solid bullets build pressure differently. I'd definitely recommend using the most up to date Barnes data.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll send you the load data when I get home(that's if somebody doesn't do so before I get to it) .


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 11, 2013)

Stroker, go with the bullet manufacturer's data! They have worked the bugs out for you, to prevent mishaps! In my 50+ years I have NEVER had a bad expierence using mfg's data, only when getting a "wild hair" to experiment. Like chuckdog says, updated data is better.......Doug


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Pretty sure that is the bullet Miles use in his .243... I'm sure he'll be along shortly to tell you his recipe ... he seems to have worked a lot with the Barnes bullets ...and has a lot of real world experience with them...


----------



## Buzz (Mar 11, 2013)

Barnes has some loading data on their web site and dropping them an email will get you all the loading data for the bullet.     What powders do you have available?   Alliant RL17 generates some impressive velocities with this bullet.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 11, 2013)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Pretty sure that is the bullet Miles use in his .243... I'm sure he'll be along shortly to tell you his recipe ... he seems to have worked a lot with the Barnes bullets ...and has a lot of real world experience with them...



Yeah, That's what I use.  

I do not have a preference between the 80 grain TTSX and the 85 grain TSX.  I could happily use either and one of the four .243s I run them in for the rest of my life.

Hodgdon's current data on their site lists 36.5 grains of Varget as Max with the 85 grain TSX.  Varget in a .308 case regardless of caliber is a match made in heaven.  They just always seem to produce reliable stellar accuracy together.

I started at 34 grains of Varget and worked up.   When I hit 38 or 38.5 depending on the rifle, I started seeing small groups.  I have never seen a .243 that didn't group at 38/38.5 grains of Varget.  They seem to be right on 3200 FPS at that load.  I used what they published previously as a Max load which I seem to remember as 39.5 grains of Varget.  My guess is that most rifles will need to be up there to shoot well.  Your rifle may be different so do a standard work up and watch for pressure.  Chase accuracy, not velocity.

All monolithic bullets, regardless of caliber, are very critical about the seating depth in a fair number of rifles.  Barnes bullets are no exception.  If the groups are more than an inch, move the seating depth up to .010 off the lands and try it.  Just keep stepping back .010 at a time until you find accuracy.  Each rifle is a law unto itself about seating depth, and some rifles can be really picky about it.  I have seen as little as .010 difference in seating depth cause a rifle to throw eight inch groups as opposed to sub inch groups.  Three out of the four .243s I shoot now like them .010 off.  The fourth likes them .125 off if I remember right.

The last deer I shot last fall was with a Barnes 85 grain .243 caliber TSX out of an unmodified except for adjusting the trigger Howa 1500.  150 yards.  I was shooting at a target inside the deer about the size of my index finger and that bullet went exactly where I pointed it.  They are capable of extraordinary accuracy.

Run one through a deer's chest inside 400 yards and it will shred the lungs, usually leaving no recognizable lung tissue, just red soup.

For what it's worth, with the Barnes TSX or TTSX, I have never seen them not top out at or above book max loads for cup and core bullets.  The best accuracy pretty well always seems to be just a little below max load.

Dave


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 11, 2013)

This:


----------



## denbow (Mar 11, 2013)

Remarks: maximum



80

Barnes TTSX BT

Alliant

RL-17

41.5

3166



Remarks: minimum; primer: Fed 210



80

Barnes TTSX BT

Alliant

RL-17

45.5

3467



Remarks: maximum; primer: Fed 210



80

Barnes TTSX BT

Hodgdon

H-4350

41.5

3159



Remarks: minimum; primer: Fed 210



80

Barnes TTSX BT

Hodgdon

H-4350

45.5

3398



Remarks: maximum; primer: Fed 210


----------



## Stroker (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the quick replys with some great information. I tried going to several of the Barnes sites on the internet but it would never load up. Miles seems like you got this all figure out, thanks for the great info. I'll try to find some Varget to work up with but right now all I've got on hand is my old favorite IMR 4350, some IMR 4831 and RL19. Looking at the data provided by Z71 I think I'll start out with the 4350 and work on the seating depth and see what my little gun likes. Right now it's a shooter with either the 100gr BT Game Kings over 4350 or the factory loaded Hornady 95gr SST's. Thanks all.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 11, 2013)

Stroker said:


> Thanks everyone for the quick replys with some great information. I tried going to several of the Barnes sites on the internet but it would never load up. Miles seems like you got this all figure out, thanks for the great info. I'll try to find some Varget to work up with but right now all I've got on hand is my old favorite IMR 4350, some IMR 4831 and RL19. Looking at the data provided by Z71 I think I'll start out with the 4350 and work on the seating depth and see what my little gun likes. Right now it's a shooter with either the 100gr BT Game Kings over 4350 or the factory loaded Hornady 95gr SST's. Thanks all.



For a lot of years, all I thought a person needed for loading .243s was 4350.  You won't go wrong with it.

When I started loading Varget some years back the book max was different.    I don't like going past book max.  In this case, Barnes 80/85s and Varget though the results have just been so good, so predictable and consistent gun to gun that I put it out there what I am doing.  

Dave


----------



## miles58 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just by accident ran across data published on the Hodgdon site that I used in 2006 for loading Barnes bullets.  These are for lead core 80 grain bullets, but like I said,  have yet to see the first case of a TSX/TTSX not taking more powder to bring it to Max than any other same weight jacketed bullet

Starting load Varget = 39.0 grains
Maximum load Varget = 42.0 grains

I did work one rifle up to 42.0 with the 85 grain TSX.  Primers had started to look iffy, accuracy was not so good.

The starting load is well above the current listed MAX LOAD of 36.5 grains of Varget.  The 2006 max load of 42.0 grains of Varget is getting to be well more than I usually am comfortable approaching.

The current Max of 36.5 grains of Varget with an 85 grain TSX is listed at 58,000 PSI.  The 2006 data listing a max 42.0 grains of Varget shows 63,300 PSI .

This is why you always work up loads in the rifle they will be fired in and only ever fire them in that rifle.  The difference could be a slight change in Varget that occurs with different lots.  It could be that the bullets changed a little.  It could be that Hodgdon got a new test barrel.  Or, what may be equally likely is that the barrel, bullets and powder are the same, and the Hodgdon lawyers decided that 58,000 is a better number to defend.  There has been a lot of that disease going around lately.

Being as the current Hodgdon data lists zero loads above 60,000 PSI, with most in the mid 50,000 range and all but a couple loads in the 2006 data have maxs listing pressures in the low to mid 60,000 PSI range, my money would be on the latter case being most probable.  Dropping nearly 10,000 PSI, roughly 10-15 percent, off the top end will have a substantial effect on velocity and quite likely accuracy.

Dave


----------

